# Good diet living in Mexico D.F?



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok so I'm 27 years old and I've been living here in D.F. for quite some time now and I've noticed that I've been putting on weight very quickly now. A lot more than when I lived in the states. Here the foods are so much more different and with all the street vendors it's hard to eat healthy sometimes.

So does anyone have a diet for weight loss that they would be willing to share with me using the foods and dishes here in Mexico that I could start eating in order to lose these extra pounds?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I am exactly twice your age, and battling the spread that comes at my time of life. My suggestions:
(1) You are reaching an age where you would likely be finding yourself having to watch what you eat a little more carefully than you used to no matter where you were. So not all of it is because of where you are. Some of it is because of your stage in life.
(2) Cook for yourself most of the time. Shop at markets, and buy and eat lots of vegetables. Cabbage, zucchini, Swiss chard, spinach, cauliflower, broccoli, purslane (_verdolagas_) _huauzontle_ and chayote are some good ones to eat.
(3) Strictly limit or cut out sweet breads and pastries.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

maesonna said:


> I am exactly twice your age, and battling the spread that comes at my time of life. My suggestions:
> (1) You are reaching an age where you would likely be finding yourself having to watch what you eat a little more carefully than you used to no matter where you were. So not all of it is because of where you are. Some of it is because of your stage in life.
> (2) Cook for yourself most of the time. Shop at markets, and buy and eat lots of vegetables. Cabbage, zucchini, Swiss chard, spinach, cauliflower, broccoli, purslane (_verdolagas_) _huauzontle_ and chayote are some good ones to eat.
> (3) Strictly limit or cut out sweet breads and pastries.


+1 Prepared foods, whether from a vendor or an American style store, nearly always have more salt, more sugar and more processed grains than you'd ever think of putting in your own recipes.

If you don't yet know how to cook, you live in an amazing place to start, with local, fresh foods available year round!

Add in more exercise, as well. If you've been driving, walk to the bus stop more. If you've been taking the bus for distances of less than a mile, walk. Even better, get a bike, and you can avoid a car or the bus altogether.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

KevMc said:


> Ok so I'm 27 years old and I've been living here in D.F. for quite some time now and I've noticed that I've been putting on weight very quickly now. A lot more than when I lived in the states. Here the foods are so much more different and with all the street vendors it's hard to eat healthy sometimes.
> 
> So does anyone have a diet for weight loss that they would be willing to share with me using the foods and dishes here in Mexico that I could start eating in order to lose these extra pounds?
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


When I lived in Mexico City for 6 years, I lost weight. A lot of weight. I continue to find that if I want to eat healthy in Mexico City, and Mexico generally, that it's easy to do. All it takes is discipline. No different than wherever we come from before landing in Mexico. One of the things which helps me to maintain good weight/health is walking. I'm a walker by nature, but in Mexico I walk a lot more than when I'm at home in the USA. Particularly so in Mexico City. So, I sense this is a personal behavioral problem with you. One way to deal with the problem is to speak with your primary care physician who ought to be able to refer you to a nutritional counselor who can help you design a behavioral plan which is best for your situation. Best of luck.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Several good suggestions so far.

I too am working on losing some weight but not because I have gained weight in Mexico. I actually have lost weight since moving here and I want to keep the ball rolling and get down to a very svelte state. I always gain weight back when we visit the US due to the ridiculous portion sizes in restaurants.

I'll second the "stay away from street vendors" suggestion. We set a cap of once a month for eating at our favorite taco stand. The infrequency makes it all the more special when we do go.

The biggest thing for me has been portion control. If you eat at home (another great previous suggestion) you can control the size of your portions as well as take advantage of using all the wonderful fresh ingredients that you can find here in Mexico. Fresh fruit every day for breakfast and steamed veggies with almost every comida...mmmmm!

I just thought of one more thing. Have you switched to the Mexican eating schedule of "el desayuno" in the morning, "la comida" in the 2-4 PM range and a light "la cena" at 8-9 PM?
I found that I eat smarter and snack less (if ever) when I eat on that schedule compared to the US eating schedule.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

circle110 said:


> I always gain weight back when we visit the US due to the ridiculous portion sizes in restaurants.


Meal portions, particularly when served in restaurants, are typically too large to maintain a helathy lifestyle. Following my physician's advice, I now split what's on my plate in two portions and take-home the half I don't eat in a restaurant. I've found that works well.



> I'll second the "stay away from street vendors" suggestion. We set a cap of once a month for eating at our favorite taco stand.


There are many healthy options offered by street vendors. We can choose greasy fried foods - carnitas, for example - or grilled, lightly fried meat without grease (including chicken breast meat), fruits and vegetables, etc. 



> I just thought of one more thing. Have you switched to the Mexican eating schedule of "el desayuno" in the morning, "la comida" in the 2-4 PM range and a light "la cena" at 8-9 PM? I found that I eat smarter and snack less (if ever) when I eat on that schedule compared to the US eating schedule.


Since first moving to Mexico and through the years while there and after I've left but still return regularly ... I've changed my eating habits to correspond to the "Mexican eating schedule" you speak of. Doing so has made it a challenge to socialize with friends and family when they're on a different schedule, but I've worked hard to maintain the different schedule. It, too, I'm convinced, helps to keep the weight off.

Thanks. :clap2:


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Longford said:


> Since first moving to Mexico and through the years while there and after I've left but still return regularly ... I've changed my eating habits to correspond to the "Mexican eating schedule" you speak of. Doing so has made it a challenge to socialize with friends and family when they're on a different schedule, but I've worked hard to maintain the different schedule. It, too, I'm convinced, helps to keep the weight off.
> 
> Thanks. :clap2:


Like you, I changed my eating schedule to "a la mexicana" several years before moving here permanently. I can completely relate to how it makes it difficult for socializing. If I was eating with friends I would usually eat a yogurt or an apple at the normal hour of my "comida" so I could make it to the US dinner hour.

I too am convinced that the desayuno/comida/cena schedule helps keep weight off.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

KevMc said:


> So does anyone have a diet for weight loss that they would be willing to share with me using the foods and dishes here in Mexico that I could start eating in order to lose these extra pounds?


Whenever I find my pants starting to fit a little tight, I simply stay off meat and alcohol during the week. I make a run to the local market on Monday and buy lots of whatever is in season. Then I pig out on vegetables and fresh fruit in soups, salads and the like. Stay away from mayonnaise, cream, bread and excessive amounts of oil. Typical Mexican salsas are very low in calories and add a lot of flavor. You can eat huge portions of very nutritious food in this manner and still only manage to take in 1000 calories in a day. Throw in a 2-3 tortillas per day (100 calories each) and that's about it. Nothing too complicated. By the weekend, everything fits again and I can enjoy eating my usual fatty carnivorous diet with the requisite cocktails and wine. The best part is, after five days of nothing but fruits and vegetables, that ribeye tastes like pure heaven. 

P.S. As a physician I'm also supposed to tell you to start exercising, but over the years I've come to realize that people are going to do what they're going to do regardless of what I tell them, so there it is.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

circle110 said:


> We set a cap of once a month for eating at our favorite taco stand. The infrequency makes it all the more special when we do go.


Luckily for me, I live in Cuernavaca where all the tacos SUCK.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Drink more water, a lot more water. Eat less and walk more.
Nothing else works.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Drink more water, a lot more water. Eat less and walk more.
> Nothing else works.


Definitely words to live by. :spit:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

For the past couple of months, I've been on a super-strict diet ordered by my doctor to lower my weight and cholesterol with excellent results (none of my pants fit anymore!). From this ordeal, I've learned a few things that I hope will help me to maintain my new healthy body: Eat moderate amounts of beef, chicken and fish plus lots of fruit and veggies. Severely limit intake of bread and tortillas (and related food like pasta and rice) and cheese and, when possible, try to avoid things like cake, cookies, ice cream and _pan dulce_. I carry packets of Splenda with me wherever I go and drink diet soda, when the need for flavor and bubbles hits me.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Why is it that all the lists of foods to avoid is a copy of my favorite foods?

Oh to have a metabolism more forgiving.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

edgeee said:


> Why is it that all the lists of foods to avoid is a copy of my favorite foods?
> 
> Oh to have a metabolism more forgiving.


That's how I feel too, ed. I didn't mention in my post that mole and tamales are also on my list of forbidden foods for the time being  .


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

edgeee said:


> Oh to have a metabolism more forgiving.


It was so much easier when we were 20.


----------



## chapala1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I lost 18 lbs in 3 months of eating only fish and chicken breast with steamed veggies,rice. Once in awhile I sneak in 2 tacos and a baked potato. Most refried beans are made with lard,so be careful. There are hundreds of ways to prepare both chicken and fish so that it doesn't get boring. Avocados are great for burning bad fats.
Likewise,,stay away from the street vendors.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, refried beans in restaurants or the ones you buy in cans tend to have plenty of lard and aren't exactly what you'd call health food. However, beans themselves are great for you and we love them. So, our solution is:

My wife makes a delicious "frijoles de olla" or "frijoles con caldo" as she calls it. She soaks the beans in water overnight. Then she puts them in a pot with plenty of water, a large onion cut in half (sometimes two onions depending the batch size), several garlic cloves and salt and then slow cooks them for a couple hours until the liquid is like a thick soup in consistency. Then she pulls out the garlic cloves and onion halves, although we like to leave a little of the onion behind because, well, it tastes good!

We eat them as they are as a delicious side dish or we make our own "refried" beans. We take some of the beans with their broth and put them in a non-stick frying pan with no oil or fat added. The you put it on very high heat and stir vigorously. The beans break down into almost the exact same consistency as refried beans but with absolutely no fat! You can dial in the precise consistency by varying the amount of the "caldo" that you include.

We love molletes for breakfast every now and again and "refried" beans like this make them not too much of a guilty pleasure.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

circle110 said:


> Yes, refried beans in restaurants or the ones you buy in cans tend to have plenty of lard and aren't exactly what you'd call health food. However, beans themselves are great for you and we love them. So, our solution is:
> 
> My wife makes a delicious "frijoles de olla" or "frijoles con caldo" as she calls it. She soaks the beans in water overnight. Then she puts them in a pot with plenty of water, a large onion cut in half (sometimes two onions depending the batch size), several garlic cloves and salt and then slow cooks them for a couple hours until the liquid is like a thick soup in consistency. Then she pulls out the garlic cloves and onion halves, although we like to leave a little of the onion behind because, well, it tastes good!
> 
> ...


sounds a lot like my own concoction which i call 'ham and beans'.
as a kid i got pissed when 'pork and beans' turned out to be just a bunch of beans with a small piece of fat floating on top.

i start with Great Northern beans, navy beans are too small.
after rinsing, they soak overnight, then simmer on the stove for a while.
a good ham bone helps, tho it's not required, but plenty of ham is.
ham steak works well, but any good ham will do in a pinch.

i call it ham and beans because there is more ham than beans.
it may not be part of a good diet, but it's good eating.
it does also include things like garlic and onions, but that's state secrets.

just one question about the recipe above.
why in the world would she remove the best part - garlic and onion?

the only other dish i cook is chili, and i know it's risky mentioning that here.
but then, that's why they have cook-offs.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

edgeee said:


> ...
> 
> i call it ham and beans because there is more ham than beans.
> it may not be part of a good diet, but it's good eating.
> ...


Just one question about the recipe above.
Why in the world would anyone ruin a good pot of beans by adding a dead animal to it.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Just one question about the recipe above.
> Why in the world would anyone ruin a good pot of beans by adding a dead animal to it.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I guess.


i know i should not do this but i can't stop myself.
my hunger consumes me.

it is not known for sure whether the 'hunters and gatherers' of ancient times preferred one over the other.
presumably, they would probably do whichever was easier.
after all, they were doing whatever they could to survive.

i suspect animal hides had something to do with it.
fur protects from the cold much better than dried leaves do.
and they probably stumbled upon a carcass or two that was killed by other means.
but make no misteak, mankind loves meat. 

free food is free food, no matter when or where you live.
i wish i could see what it was like the first time some meat fell in the fire.
too precious to waste, the caveman snatched his morsel from the flames, and bit into it.
then he smiled and said, "this is GREAT when cooked."
(kidding of course. i wish i didn't have to keep repeating that.)

vegan, and other food choices are a matter of freedom and individualism.

unfortunately, it is just like religion, or any other broad belief.
they have a term for it in certain circles.
the US military, for example, knows all about 'true believers',
as they term it.

it simply means that once you firmly believe in something, enough to care strongly about it, you have the urge to convince non-believers to convert.
(i have alluded to this before. it hasn't changed.)

i can't prove it, in any reasonable terms, but i can see it.

maybe i can try.
it it were not so, where would arguments come from?

anyway, the whole thing is too ironic to digest for one very simple reason.
since i have no teeth i can't eat meat, and many other things.
i have dentures, but they have limits, which do not include normal chewing.

i miss apples, bread, candy, (too sticky), fried chicken, pasta, pizza, and many other things.

you'd be surprised.
even grapes and watermelon can not be gummed to the point of acceptance.

but that's just jealousy, so i shouldn't even mention it.

and everyone should eat at the Roadkill Cafe at least once.
just so you know what you're missing.


----------



## chapala1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd say you have a lousy set of dentures..I have dentures and no problems eating anything


----------



## KevMc (Jul 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Drink more water, a lot more water. Eat less and walk more.
> Nothing else works.


Great responses so far. I'll take all of them in and use it in changing my daily habits. 
Ya see my main problem is that I'm always driving and the taco stands and whatever other street vendor there is, it's so easy to just eat quick and go. I need to start eating more at home, but because of work it can be hard sometimes.

Plus the food here, I don't know, but to me it's so much better than in the U.S. and sometimes I have a hard time not eating much.

I'm not really THAT fat either. I'm 6'1 and I weighed about 175-180 LB in the U.S.
Not sure how much I weigh here though, still not used to the whole kilo thing. I'll get back to you on that. I find myself drinking more beer here as well, as it's much cheaper than back in the U.S.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

edgeee said:


> i wish i could see what it was like the first time some meat fell in the fire.
> too precious to waste, the caveman snatched his morsel from the flames, and bit into it.
> then he smiled and said, "this is GREAT when cooked."


And quite likely that morsel was the flesh from another caveman. We have progressed some since then.

I am really not an evangelist for any particularly choices in eating but I can't resist pointing out the existence of other options.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

chapala1 said:


> I'd say you have a lousy set of dentures..I have dentures and no problems eating anything


i would tend to agree with you, but my point of reference is miniscule.

they were cheap, no way around it, or i wouldn't have them.
however, i think the fault is part mine/mind.

i should have followed good advice but i didn't.
rather than wear them daily, and learn a new way to chew,
(it is different,)
i decided to only wear them when the cosmetic nature was desirable.
meanwhile i got by with what i could eat, like bananas.

it's the lower plate that won't stay in place, and there are other things to be considered, such as the foundation (gums) they rest on.

but no one wants to know this, so forget i wrote it.

by the way, spellcheck seems to think 'miniscule' is wrong,
tho other sources approve.
but then it also thinks 'spellcheck' is incorrect.
go figure. (but it lets me use 'tho'?)

but, if i was willing to talk about diets, i would say this, :focus:

over many years i have tried many diets.
not very seriously, but i tried them, even if only for a day or so.

i read about them much more than i participated in them.

the only one that ever stuck with me - because it worked - was something i devised on my own.

using what i had read to form my own opinions, i decided that we are all different, so what works for one does not work for all, but some things work for everyone.
(like drinking lots of water, pretty universal, depending on the water quality.)

so i thought this:
eating less, smaller portions, etc. would help.
exercise in moderation was good.

and that was about it.
but i had tried the 'grapefruit diet' and it seemed to suit me.
so i put them all together.

my job involved being on my feet all day, so i used isometrics to clench and release my muscles, schedule permitting.
(mostly abs and my hands and arms pushing at each other while clenching my chest muscles. and breathing, always include breathing.)

there was lots of waiting around, so there was lots of the isometrics.
i also drank unsweetened grapefruit juice almost as much as i drank water,
certainly before every meal.

it worked like a dream.
but that doesn't mean it will work for anyone else, so don't blame me if it doesn't.
but if you try it and it works, i'm happy for you.

is grapefruit among the plentiful produce readily available in Mexico?


----------



## chapala1 (Aug 4, 2012)

My diet is similar in that I reduced the size of portions. Exercise 3 times a week. Drink lots of unsweetened green tea (iced). No problem maintaining my weight.
Yes,,plenty of grapefruit in Mexico.
PS,,Got my teeth in Guadalajara 8 years ago for $500, went back twice for adjustments,never had a problem since.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

edgeee said:


> using what i had read to form my own opinions, i decided that we are all different, so what works for one does not work for all, but some things work for everyone.
> (like drinking lots of water, pretty universal, depending on the water quality.)
> 
> ...
> ...


I emphatically agree with that, everyone is different and you just have to figure out what works for you.


Lots of grapefruit in Mexico.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

I have always, thankfully, been a waterholic. 

I drink a lot of fresh squeezed juice too. For me, that curbs my appetite, often too much.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Drink more water, a lot more water. Eat less and walk more.
> Nothing else works.


Yes. Drink a lot of water. 8 liters a day if you can. Exercise, exercise, exercise. I was a certified PT from 1999 till 2004. I never renewed but still hold the knowledge. The goal is to take in less calories per day than what you burn in a day.

You won't lose the weight at the pace you want just by eating less. You need to build lean muscle. Lean muscle works for your body even when you are not exercising during the day. The more lean muscle you have the more fat and calories you will burn during the day( and night while sleeping).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> Yes. Drink a lot of water. 8 liters a day if you can. Exercise, exercise, exercise. I was a certified PT from 1999 till 2004. I never renewed but still hold the knowledge. The goal is to take in less calories per day than what you burn in a day.
> 
> You won't lose the weight at the pace you want just by eating less. You need to build lean muscle. Lean muscle works for your body even when you are not exercising during the day. The more lean muscle you have the more fat and calories you will burn during the day( and night while sleeping).


I think the relative importance of calories and exercise depends on the individual. Two people can eat the same number of calories every day and spend the same amount of time exercising and yet have very different weights. 

For me it is all about how many calories I eat. I exercise a lot, and I still can gain weight in a heartbeat if I don't control what I eat.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I think the relative importance of calories and exercise depends on the individual. Two people can eat the same number of calories every day and spend the same amount of time exercising and yet have very different weights.
> 
> For me it is all about how many calories I eat. I exercise a lot, and I still can gain weight in a heartbeat if I don't control what I eat.


For me, restricting the number and kind of calories I take in is the key to weight loss. I've been on a very strict diet for a couple of months and have lost a lot of weight without exercising any more than usual. In my case, exercise is just part of my daily routine: lots of walking and climbing three flights of stairs to my apartment several times a day.


----------



## AmberL27 (Aug 7, 2012)

This thread has been great! I recently moved to Mexico and between the amount of fried food I keep sampling and my messed up eating schedule I have started realize that if I don't watch it I am going to gain some serious weight. Lucky for me I already only drink water (not enough but at least nothing with empty calories) and I love to walk, but knowing what the meal schedule is here in Mexico will probably help a lot. I could tell the times were different then they were in the US but I was having problems figuring out just when they were, I am sure that will help a lot! 

Thanks for the great advice everyone!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AmberL27 said:


> This thread has been great! I recently moved to Mexico and between the amount of fried food I keep sampling and my messed up eating schedule I have started realize that if I don't watch it I am going to gain some serious weight. Lucky for me I already only drink water (not enough but at least nothing with empty calories) and I love to walk, but knowing what the meal schedule is here in Mexico will probably help a lot. I could tell the times were different then they were in the US but I was having problems figuring out just when they were, I am sure that will help a lot!
> 
> Thanks for the great advice everyone!


It's not just fried food that can put on the kilos. Even steamed delicacies like tamales (mmm!) are bad for the figure since they are made with lard.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

KevMc said:


> Great responses so far. I'll take all of them in and use it in changing my daily habits.
> Ya see my main problem is that I'm always driving and the taco stands and whatever other street vendor there is, it's so easy to just eat quick and go. I need to start eating more at home, but because of work it can be hard sometimes.
> 
> Plus the food here, I don't know, but to me it's so much better than in the U.S. and sometimes I have a hard time not eating much.
> ...


Take what you weigh in kilos.

Multiply by 2.2.

Don't faint.

The driving, there's your problem. Find as many ways to walk to where you need to go as possible, and you'll burn more of the calories you do eat.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

AmberL27 said:


> This thread has been great! I recently moved to Mexico and between the amount of fried food I keep sampling and my messed up eating schedule I have started realize that if I don't watch it I am going to gain some serious weight. Lucky for me I already only drink water (not enough but at least nothing with empty calories) and I love to walk, but knowing what the meal schedule is here in Mexico will probably help a lot. I could tell the times were different then they were in the US but I was having problems figuring out just when they were, I am sure that will help a lot!
> 
> Thanks for the great advice everyone!


I have no doubt I'll get an argument about this, but it's not so much the fat in food that makes us fat, it's the carbs. And anything with added grains is probably not all that great for us. 

Not that I never eat grains. I make my own bread, after all. But I don't eat more than a slice or two a day and don't eat cereal, etc. 

You can take a taco, and eat just the filling, or mostly filling and just a bit of the tortilla. 

Tamales are a challenge, because they have the masa harina mixed in with the meat.

One or two, occasionally, that's the answer. OCCASIONALLY eat the things that aren't so good, not daily or even weekly, for some of them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> I have no doubt I'll get an argument about this, but it's not so much the fat in food that makes us fat, it's the carbs. And anything with added grains is probably not all that great for us.
> ...


Yes you would. Can you point to a carefully done study with people eating the same number of calories, half eating fat and half eating carbs? What was the outcome?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't argue with you mickiesue1 but I do think that the equation is a little more complex.

Back in the 90s I was way into the triathlon thing. I ate almost nothing but carbs; 4000 calories a day of almost pure carbohydrates - breads, cereals, pasta, rice as well as fruits and vegetables.
I was as lean as could be with less than 6% body fat.

Of course I was long distance running, cycling and/or swimming between three and five hours a day and that made all the difference. If you do endurance sports the fat in your body is actually burned by the carbohydrates. They say that "the fat melts in a fire of carbs" during extended exercise.

So, if you lead a sedentary life carbs will be your enemy if you consume too many but if you begin to add exercise to the equation they begin to become your friend and the fatty meat inside that taco becomes your enemy because it doesn't provide the carbohydrate base you need to burn fat.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

circle110 said:


> I wouldn't argue with you mickiesue1 but I do think that the equation is a little more complex.
> 
> Back in the 90s I was way into the triathlon thing. I ate almost nothing but carbs; 4000 calories a day of almost pure carbohydrates - breads, cereals, pasta, rice as well as fruits and vegetables.
> I was as lean as could be with less than 6% body fat.
> ...


Exactly.

Carbs are stored in fat (carried there by insulin) when we don't burn them. If we are very active, or have a naturally rapid metabolism, we burn them as we get them, and it's not an issue.

Will, I don't have the time at the moment to look that up.

But I will point you to the results of the Atkins diet over the years. People consuming large numbers of calories, almost exclusively protein and fat--and LARGE amounts of fat--who, counter to the conventional wisdom, lose weight.

I am not a proponent of Atkins. But I am a proponent of limiting grains. Soluble fiber, from fruits, nuts and, to a certain extent, veggies, is very much missing from the average processed food diet. The insoluble fiber in whole grains can be found in raw fruits and veggies.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Carbs are stored in fat (carried there by insulin) when we don't burn them. If we are very active, or have a naturally rapid metabolism, we burn them as we get them, and it's not an issue.
> 
> ...


 And I could argue anecdotally that cutting anything out of your diet reduces caloric intake and will result in a weight loss. People on the Atkins diet cut out a big source of calories so of course they lose weight. The same thing happens when people cut out all sources of fat. In both cases, the weight loss is usually temporary because over time it is human nature to ramp up the quantities and hence the calories and replace the loss.

However, I don't think anecdotes will settle this question.

As far as processed foods, you get no argument from me on that. I think the best thing anyone can do for their diet is to eliminate processed/packaged foods. As Michael Pollan has pointed out, if you only eat real food, food your great grandmother or great grandfather would recognize, you are better off. "Eat food. Not too much. Mostly plants"


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Although this isn't a scientific observation at all, back when those no-carb diets were the fad I knew a ton of people who went on them. All of them lost weight at first but then couldn't maintain the regimen and soon ballooned up to a higher weight than they were at before they started. That was in 100% of the cases of the people I knew who tried it. 

A doctor friend of mine said a diet like that is about the most unhealthy thing he could imagine; our bodies realize it after a while and they rebel making it nearly impossible to continue eating that way. Then people add the carbs back into their current high fat diet and that combo of calories makes their weight rocket up.

I still think that the best general weight loss advice is what Rvgringo posted a ways back: cut calorie intake, increase exercise and flush the body with fluids. What we eat, although very important to our overall health and fitness, is a secondary or even tertiary concern if we are only talking about losing weight, especially over the long haul.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Will, here's a randomized study. 

It's just the abstract, but the major conclusions are there: A Randomized Trial Comparing a Very Low Carbohydrate Diet and a Calorie-Restricted Low Fat Diet on Body Weight and Cardiovascular Risk Factors in Healthy Women


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Stop eating anything fried, exercise three to four times a week for a least an hour each time, and cut out desserts.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> Will, here's a randomized study.
> 
> It's just the abstract, but the major conclusions are there: A Randomized Trial Comparing a Very Low Carbohydrate Diet and a Calorie-Restricted Low Fat Diet on Body Weight and Cardiovascular Risk Factors in Healthy Women


Thanks Micki Sue. That was interesting. The cross references to other studies were enlightening as well. There appear to have been lots of studies. I extracted the conclusions from a several of them, including the one you pointed at:

Conclusions: Under planned isoenergetic conditions, as expected, both dietary patterns resulted in similar weight loss and changes in body composition. The LC diet may offer clinical benefits to obese persons with insulin resistance. However, the increase in LDL cholesterol with the LC diet suggests that this measure should be monitored. This trial was registered with the Australian New Zealand Clinical Trials Registry at Australian New Zealand Clinical Trials Registry as ACTR 12606000203550. Long-term effects of a very-low-carbohydrate weight loss diet compared with an isocaloric low-fat diet after 12 mo N = 118

Conclusion: Participants lost more fat than lean mass after consumption of all diets, with no differences in changes in body composition, abdominal fat, or hepatic fat between assigned macronutrient amounts. This trial was registered at clinicaltrials.gov as NCT00072995. Effects of 4 weight-loss diets differing in fat, protein, and carbohydrate on fat mass, lean mass, visceral adipose tissue, and hepatic fat: results from the POUNDS LOST trial N = 424 or 165 (different N for different parts of the study)

Based on these data, a very low carbohydrate diet is more effective than a low fat diet for short-term weight loss and, over 6 months, is not associated with deleterious effects on important cardiovascular risk factors in healthy women. A Randomized Trial Comparing a Very Low Carbohydrate Diet and a Calorie-Restricted Low Fat Diet on Body Weight and Cardiovascular Risk Factors in Healthy Women N = 53

It appears to me that, like politics and polls, you can find a study to support whatever belief you already have. I will continue to enjoy my carbohydrates and I have complete confidence that the hi-fat/low-carb advocates will equally continue to believe that they have found the holy grail.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> It's not just fried food that can put on the kilos. Even steamed delicacies like tamales (mmm!) are bad for the figure since they are made with lard.


Calories are calories. 2000 calories of carbs per day will do the same as 2000 calories of fat or protein as far as weight gain is concerned. The thing about carbs is that they're so dense and cheap. People can load up on a lot of carbs (Coca Cola costs the same as bottled water by volume here) for very little money. Fat comes from sources that are not so readily available.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My retinologist wanted to see my eyes in Guadalajara today, so Louise drove and I went along for the ride. The Clinica Santa Lucia is beside Plaza Terranova and we were quite early. So, we were tempted to go an extra few blocks north on Av. Terranova, just past Hospital Terranova, and found ourself at Benny's, on the southbound side of the avenue. The menu is limited, seating is open and there is no public bathroom. Nevertheless, Benny's probably makes the best hamburgers and hot dogs in all of Mexico; at least in our experience. The fries aren't anything special and the Pepsi is overpriced, like everything else, but that burger with cheese, bacon, mayonaise, katsup and lettuce was worth it. We promise never to go there again, but have another appointment next month and have been known to weaken to temptation. I'm typing this instead of having supper.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

stilltraveling said:


> Calories are calories. 2000 calories of carbs per day will do the same as 2000 calories of fat or protein as far as weight gain is concerned. The thing about carbs is that they're so dense and cheap. People can load up on a lot of carbs (Coca Cola costs the same as bottled water by volume here) for very little money. Fat comes from sources that are not so readily available.


Maybe.

Fat seems pretty easy to come by as well. Chicharon, chips, mayonaise, crema, the list is endless. Most junk food is high in fat.

In addition, the calorie content is different for different products. 

Fat: 1 gram = 9 calories 
Protein: 1 gram = 4 calories 
Carbohydrates: 1 gram = 4 calories 
Alcohol: 1 gram = 7 calories


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

stilltraveling said:


> Calories are calories. 2000 calories of carbs per day will do the same as 2000 calories of fat or protein as far as weight gain is concerned. The thing about carbs is that they're so dense and cheap. People can load up on a lot of carbs (Coca Cola costs the same as bottled water by volume here) for very little money. Fat comes from sources that are not so readily available.


Kind of.

The chemical bonds of carbs are very easily (and calorically cheaply) broken. Both fats and proteins are much more complex, and use more energy to break them down into their usable parts.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Kind of.
> 
> The chemical bonds of carbs are very easily (and calorically cheaply) broken. Both fats and proteins are much more complex, and use more energy to break them down into their usable parts.


Thanks for posting this. What does it mean for people trying to lose weight?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> Kind of.
> 
> The chemical bonds of carbs are very easily (and calorically cheaply) broken. Both fats and proteins are much more complex, and use more energy to break them down into their usable parts.


I can see where that might be a big deal especially for diabetics. How much effect does it have for others? If the long term effect on weight is the number of calories consumed, does it make a difference if the body takes ten minutes, ten hours or ten days to burn them? Or do the slower breakdown foods get excreted before they get converted?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I can see where that might be a big deal especially for diabetics. How much effect does it have for others? If the long term effect on weight is the number of calories consumed, does it make a difference if the body takes ten minutes, ten hours or ten days to burn them? Or do the slower breakdown foods get excreted before they get converted?



The equation is calories in-calories out.

If any of your calories are being stored in the fatty tissue, you gain weight. If you use up your calories with exercise AND with the chemical processes of getting them from the digestive system into the bloodstream, you will maintain your weight. 

For simplicity sake, I will call exercise "burning" and the other "breaking down".

If you use more than you take in, you will lose.

I'll try to find some data on the exact number of calories used in using (so to speak) a gram of fat, protein or carbs.

But now I have work to do. Be back later!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm back.

Google Scholar doesn't seem to have the information I need.

But maybe this will help.

If you eat a diet that's high in carbs, your body uses them first for its needs. They break down easily, they fuel activity easily, they are, in fact, the preferred source of energy. If your goal is weight loss, that means that you won't be burning much of the stored energy in your own fat cells, because it's not needed for your day to day activity, unless you exercise enough to deplete the dietary carbs.

If you eat a diet that's lower in carbs, and get adequate exercise, you no longer have the dietary energy source, so you will start to burn fat and muscle. 

Adding extra protein will protect that muscle mass, so that you will be more likely to burn the fat, and not the muscle. There are a couple of studies that I'm aware of that support this, but I can't find the studies themselves, just articles in the press about them. 

Both were done by David Heber, MD at UCLA's Center for Human Nutrition. (Disclaimer: Dr Heber is the head of the board of directors of my company. But he also works with the dietary panels at the CDC, so he's a reliable source, I think.)

One added extra protein to a meal replacement shake diet, and found that those who had the extra protein lost more fat and less muscle on a calorically controlled weight loss diet.

The other demonstrated that the FDA guidelines for protein led to up to 90% of excess calories on a deliberately high calorie diet being stored as fat, where in ones where protein was increased, half of the excess calories were stored in muscle.

So. Take in fewer calories than you are going to burn. Fewer carbs than you are going to burn; take in more protein than the average recommendation (both studies showed about 75gms/day for women and about 100gms/day for men as the sweet spot) and you can lose weight and hang on to muscle.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Google Scholar doesn't seem to have the information I need.
> 
> ...


Mickisue1,

I am not going to weigh in (not meant to be a pun) on this subject but I will say that your explanation was easily understood and made sense to me.

Your explanation helped me to understand why the higher protein, lower carb philosophy could be beneficial in reducing weight and at the same time maintain muscle mass. Thanks.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Good Diet in Mexico*



KevMc said:


> Ok so I'm 27 years old and I've been living here in D.F. for quite some time now and I've noticed that I've been putting on weight very quickly now. A lot more than when I lived in the states. Here the foods are so much more different and with all the street vendors it's hard to eat healthy sometimes.
> 
> So does anyone have a diet for weight loss that they would be willing to share with me using the foods and dishes here in Mexico that I could start eating in order to lose these extra pounds?
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


Hi;

You've been given some tremendous advice on how to keep the pounds off.

Actually, I find it harder to keep the pounds off in the USA than here in Mexico? Why?
All that damn processed foods in USA and almost everything has fructose of corn syrup, that
makes you never feel full, and want to keep on eating. That and often food is super sized and
two much fast "fried" food.

Only three things, that I can add;

1. Eliminate Soft Drinks entirely. Very bad for you, I've learned the hard way over the years.
First the Cafieine leaches the Calcium out of your bones. Second you can't utilize the sugar
they're full of until it turns to FAT first. Think of drinking cokes, etc. as drinking fat - then you 
will switch very easily in Mexico to always asking Que Agua Fresca tiene Ustd.? Made with
all natural fruits and natural mineral water o agua de garfon.

2. I'm surprised no one offered this tip to you. Go to Sam's Club, Walymart, or the Bodega Au....
stores to buy "Stevia". It's a white 100% all natural white powder that's 200% sweeter than sugar
and "0" calories. Substitute that in all your recieipes, aguas, everything. Watch the pounds
melt away doing nothing more than this substitution and walking daily. At 27 it will get you in a
good habit. At our age....well we have a saying "walk a lot or drop".

3. The most difficult thing about loosing weight in Mexico, I've found is because of all the
Fiestas. Fiestas, Fiestas, Fiestas seems to be the mantra here. There's even a season where
they seem to pick up more frequently, starting in September and all during the Revolution(s), then Christmas Holiday(s) which include almost daily Posadas during all of December, then New Years Eve and little Christmas in January and then Valentine's day, Cinco de Mayo. Ugh, it's so much fun, but very hard not to gain weight with these frequent Fiestas, especially since often alcohol are served and think of alcohol as mainly sugar, that turns to fat. These people live to
Fiesta not to make Widgets like us NOB.

In summary; Walk a lot, eliminate the soft drinks, substitute Stevia in anything you eat that needed sugar and eat and drink in moderation at the Fiestas (hard to do I know).

Good luck


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi;
> 
> You've been given some tremendous advice on how to keep the pounds off.
> 
> ...


One small correction: it's the carbonation, not the caffeine. Even diet 7 UP is bad for you d/t the carbonation and the confusing messages that "fake" sugars give your body. They say, "Here's something sweet," but it doesn't read it as sweet, so continues to demand sweet.

I say this as a person who drank two diet Cokes a day for years. 

I can't remember the last time I had a Coke, diet or otherwise.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> . . . it's the carbonation, not the caffeine.


I'm going to remember this when I can't lose weight. So, before drinking, I should throughly shake the bottle?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> I'm going to remember this when I can't lose weight. So, before drinking, I should throughly shake the bottle?


That could work. But only because after shaking, there won't be any left, and you can have some lovely water, instead.

Squeeze some lemon or lime juice into it, and it will be just that much more lovely.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There’s another reason lowering and controlling your carbohydrates helps you attain a healthy weight: the less you eat grains and sweetened foods, the less you crave them. So if you’re struggling to control your intake of bread, pasta, sweet pastries, etc., because you miss them and want them, try cutting them out altogether: after a withdrawal period many people find that they no longer miss and crave them, and enjoy getting their carbohydrates from just fruits and vegetables.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I have refrained from joining in here since I've been an Atkin's follower off and on since the 80s. Quit the sugar and most things white. If it wasn't hatched, didn't swim, walk or grow, don't eat it. I usually call it the caveman's diet. It's not cheap, but I find it satisfying and it works for me. For very quick weight loss I have discovered an appendectomy works well, but it's also expensive so I don't recommend it. It's also better than a permanent for your hair since after my hair fell out it came in curly. 

One thing that giving up sugar and processed wheat and grains did for me and many who suffered from acid reflux was to cure it completely. In the first week it was gone and even though I added carbs back after the weight loss, it has never returned. I didn't believe it when I read about it on the Atkin's website, but I proved it for me and it's been a great relief. This has been since last Oct. so I have stopped waiting for it to come back.


----------



## clintaboo (Jun 11, 2012)

After reading the above, I have to agree and would just like to add that,keeping a comfortable weight here in Mexico, with all the fresh fruits and veggies has not been a problem, but the alcohol can of course be the problem if consumed more than just on the weekends.
In the last 6 weeks of non drinking through the week with the same diet , i have lost a total of 16 lbs


----------

